# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Palmípedas aguas abajo del embalse de Lleida

## perdiguera

Unas cuantas imágenes de unas aves durante la visita al embalse de Lleida.
Algunas salieron asustadas y otras se acercaron bastante. Debe ser cosa genética.

----------

